# The Best Pizza I've Ever Had Was..........



## wrestlingguy (Apr 27, 2010)

I thought this had been posted before, but looked around and didn't find it, so I thought I'd ask.

Here's mine. DiLorenzo's Pizza in Hamilton and Trenton. Read the article, and believe.
http://slice.seriouseats.com/archives/2005/01/delorenzos_toma.html


I'd love to read about everyone else's choices, hopefully with some pics! 

View attachment 20050124DLZHamiltonPie-thumb.jpg


View attachment 20050124DLZHudsonPie-thumb.jpg


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 27, 2010)

My favorite pizza of all time is a home-made pizza from a general store of Burke in Vermont. It is near Burke mountain. Hawaïan pizza from there is just divinely awesome.


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 29, 2010)

I love Johns of Bleeker St., in Greenwich Village, personally. Their plain pies are perfection, somehow managing to be both thin and crispy yet chewy at the same time.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not usually into "gourmet" this or that kind of food, but there is a gourmet pizza restaurant in the city of Redlands, CA where I work that had one pizza that I really like. The pizza is called the "Brando", the ingredients are: Cream cheese, pesto sauce, pepperoni, sausage, cashews, angel hair pasta, green onions and mozzarella cheese.

The restaurant is called "The Gourmet Pizza Shoppe", and here is a link to a PDF of their menu (it will prompt a download...)


----------



## balletguy (Apr 29, 2010)

lots of places in Maryland have a crab pizza.. i love a particualr one that has crab meet and garlic and feta.


----------



## sweet&fat (Apr 29, 2010)

I have had some excellent pizza in my life, but by far, the best pizza I've ever eaten was at Difara's in Brooklyn. Had to wait two hours on line, but it was ENTIRELY WORTH IT. Seriously.


----------



## Neen (May 3, 2010)

at a general store on a tiny little island off maine


----------



## QuasimodoQT (May 3, 2010)

Track Town Pizza on Franklin in Eugene, OR. Wish I had pics- next time I go, I'll do that. Whenever I'm back in OR, I have to plan one meal here.

I get half barbecue chicken, half pepperoni/ground beef.

They get the pepperoni all crispy on the edges, and the crust is not like any other- not like brick oven, not like a cracker, not like NY pizza, not doughy, not Chicagoan. It's got some body, but some tenderness. The slices hold up well enough not to be floppy.

So good. I just crave good ol' Track Town, and nothing else I've tried comes close. Pretty sad to say that in NYC.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Pizza Hut Stuffed Crust Pizza!


----------



## cinnamitch (May 3, 2010)

Pizza Luce, Minneapolis,MN


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Pizza Luce, Minneapolis,MN



:eat2::bounce::eat2::bounce::bounce:


----------



## JeanC (May 6, 2010)

Was at a little place in Gaeta Italy called Domelio's (sp? I haven't been there since 1970, my dad was stationed on the USS Spring-a-leak, er, Springfield). 

Individual pizzas, fresh tomato sauce, fresh mozzarlla made with milk from the local water buffaloes, sprinkled with olive oil, topped with what ever meat you wanted and baked in a wood burning oven stoked by a hairy guy in a wife beater who spit into the saw dust he stoked it with. Pretty much a restaurant for the locals and US Navy folk. It was located in the old part of town far away from the tourist areas. 

Took me about a year after we moved back before I could eat American pizza again.


----------



## largebob280 (May 6, 2010)

One of my favorites is the special pizza at Dion's (many locations) in Albuquerque. New Mexico's got to be about the only place where you can get a pizza with more green chile than tomato sauce.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 7, 2010)

A local favorite for me is Harris Pizza. You can check out their menu here. This was just a plain sausage and pepperoni. However my favorites are, Chicken Santa Fe, The Rink and National Anthem! :eat2: 

View attachment HarrisPizza.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 8, 2010)

there are two types of pizza I adore: Thin crust Napolitano style, and the best can be found at Pompeii in Bayonne, NJ, my hometown. Eat a slice or four of pie at the counter only because it doesn't travel well--the box steams it which totally screws the crispy thin crust effect.

The second type is called Old Forge-style and is mostly found in and around Old Forge, PA and North Scranton. I'm lucky enough to be in the area at least once a week. Sanmarios on Market Street in North Scranton is the cat's ass. It's sold in rectangular 'trays' as opposed to round pies. Plus they have an adjoining restaurant where the meatballs melt in your mouth and take-out porketta sandwiches that make you fall to your knees and praise jeebus.


----------



## ladle (May 18, 2010)

When I was in San Diego, my friend and I went out every night. After a few (and a few more) drinks each night we ended up going to the Gaslamp Pizza Bar, a tiny place serving the greatest pizza by the slice I have ever tried. I still yearn to return there soon!


----------



## Weeze (May 18, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> The second type is called Old Forge-style and is mostly found in and around Old Forge, PA and North Scranton. I'm lucky enough to be in the area at least once a week. Sanmarios on Market Street in North Scranton is the cat's ass. It's sold in rectangular 'trays' as opposed to round pies. Plus they have an adjoining restaurant where the meatballs melt in your mouth and take-out porketta sandwiches that make you fall to your knees and praise jeebus.



Just throwing it out there, I love PA mountain food. LOVE IT.


----------



## Witch-King (May 19, 2010)

Mack and Mancos. And yes, no other pizza can beat that.


----------



## Cece Larue (May 22, 2010)

I just had the BEST pizza of my life last night... PieWorks... SO GOOD! I've been wanting to try it for ages but never got around to it.... I'm so glad we finally got around to trying it. I had the Spicy Crawfish pizza... :bow: Yum! And their breadsticks... magnifique! Take a look at their menu and all of the fun toppings you can put on your pizza! http://www.pieworks.com/

Not that it matters but the one I went to was on East Kings ... but I'm sure their other locations are just as wonderful.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 23, 2010)

Best by far for me is from Giordano's in Orland Park, Illinois. Their stuffed pizza is amazing, I usually get spinach, mushroom and extra cheese.

For traditional thin crust, has to be Traverso's in Tinley Park Illinois. Crust is thin, crispy, bubbly and they don't skimp on the toppings. 

Gotta give an honorable mention to the original Home Run Inn, and NOT the frozen kind, but the fresh pizza from the restaurant. The crust is delicious and buttery.


----------



## Lamia (May 24, 2010)

The best pizza...was actually some that I made myself. I am not a good cook, but somehow I managed to cook the most awesome pizza one time. Never able to duplicate it. 

I think it had something to do with the fresh red, yellow, and orange peppers and the fresh garden reddish orange and yellowy sweet tomatoes I used. Plus I used mozarella as well as some chedder. :eat1:


----------



## CameoRose (May 24, 2010)

Cece Larue said:


> I just had the BEST pizza of my life last night... PieWorks... SO GOOD! I've been wanting to try it for ages but never got around to it.... I'm so glad we finally got around to trying it. I had the Spicy Crawfish pizza... :bow: Yum! And their breadsticks... magnifique! Take a look at their menu and all of the fun toppings you can put on your pizza! http://www.pieworks.com/
> 
> Not that it matters but the one I went to was on East Kings ... but I'm sure their other locations are just as wonderful.




OMG I miss PieWorks! I loved that place when I lived in Louisiana! I remember on Monday Nights they would have all you can eat pizza. They would put like 6 pies on the menu and you could order whatever you wanted. :eat2: By far the best pizza I have ever had as well and I live in NYC now!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 26, 2010)

Carmines Pizza in Chicago. I had it first when i was about 9 while visiting Chicago for a week. We had a stuffed pizza. So much cheese in/on that pizza that i fell in love. i went back to Chicago a few years later and talked my parents into driving me the hour out of our way just for more of that pizza. I have never had something with such yummy sauce and SOOO much cheese!! (i love me some cheese)
A close second was this restaurant: http://www.loumalnatis.com/ i went there, when Max was a baby, in Chicago. I went, not knowing it was famous, since it was next to my hotel. The crust on that pizza was divine. It was really tasty. I am also a sauce snob and loved the flavor of the sauce. (i don't like sugar filled sauce)


----------



## mossystate (May 26, 2010)

Not a pizza expert, but I had a great pizza on Monday. 

It's a place called Tutta Bella, here in Seattle. They have a few shops in the area, but this was my first time. While it means next to nothing to me, they are the first pizza shop in the NW to receive something called Associazione Verace Pizza Napoletana (VPN), certification. I guess that means I had an authentic Neapolitan pizza. Whoohoo. 

http://www.tuttabellapizza.com/story/

It was a good pizza. We had the pancetta and tomato. I think I read that they bake these pizzas for 90 seconds. The kitchen area is open, so you can see the wood fire action. The house salad was also nice. These were the freshest veggies I have ever had at a pizza place..or really any restaurant, and the dressing was simple with a white balsamic. They put a glob of white beans on top...very nice touch.

If you are ever in Seattle, check it out. Also, our server was beautiful. He was the cherry on top.


----------



## biggirlsrock (May 28, 2010)

Sam's Pizza, 26th & Boardwalk in Wildwood NJ. Hands down, best pie I've ever had.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 18, 2010)

So far, I only like Papa John's version of the BBQ Chicken and Bacon pizza. I totally devoured a couple of slices last night..yummm.


----------



## RockinFFA (Jul 29, 2010)

You guys should come to Savastano's! It's owned by the Savastano family and I've been working there since April  The deep dish pizzas are HUGE! :wubu: It's right on the border between Tulsa and Bixby, Oklahoma :eat2: 

View attachment SAVASTANOS PIZZA 013.jpg


View attachment whichoneiswhich.jpg


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 29, 2010)

RockinFFA said:


> You guys should come to Savastano's! It's owned by the Savastano family and I've been working there since April  The deep dish pizzas are HUGE! :wubu: It's right on the border between Tulsa and Bixby, Oklahoma :eat2:



Holy hell, now THAT looks good!! :bow:


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Jul 29, 2010)

Mack and Mancos in Ocean City NJ...end of discussion.
No corporate pizza can compare...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 29, 2010)

Damn Good Pies are...damn good (cue rimshot). Seriously though, I've yet to eat anything there I didn't like, although their hand-tossed "The Greek" is my definite favorite. (and they make killer stuffed mushrooms the size of a house)

http://www.damgoodepies.com/?gclid=CLOM6saGkaMCFRKdnAod9i6-nQ
(I'd also like to shake the hand of their website designer and the person with the great sense of humor)


----------



## Weeze (Jul 29, 2010)

Re-reading the thread and Casting Pearls' post reminded me of the pizza I'm like, always craving... It's called Senape's and if you live in/around Hazelton, PA you need to go get yourself a box. Now. 
(it's mountain pizza...without american cheese. I know, just hear me out on this one)


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bills Pizza in Mundelein IL. Only place that I know of that has double decker pizza and has had it since the 50's. 

http://www.ylunch.com/mundelein/bills-pizza/bills-pizza.html

can't figure out how to post pictures but links I can do..lol there's a picture of the pizza there.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 29, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Re-reading the thread and Casting Pearls' post reminded me of the pizza I'm like, always craving... It's called Senape's and if you live in/around Hazelton, PA you need to go get yourself a box. Now.
> (it's mountain pizza...without american cheese. I know, just hear me out on this one)


I know a lot of people don't get the 'different cheese' thing but guys trust me--it DOES work. Some Old Forge style pizza contains a mix of your typical pizza type cheeses with American and cheddar thrown in....some, cheddar or American only--either way--it's all sooooo good. 

Hazelton is around an hour from me. (Everything in PA is at least an hour from everything else...) I might try that.....good suggestion!


----------



## imfree (Jul 29, 2010)

Mmmmm, yum!!! Shakee's in Tuscon, back
in 1976! Papa John and Papa Murphy's
(take n bake, great value!) are good.:eat1:


----------



## deepreflection (Jul 31, 2010)

Angelo and Vince's which I believe was outside of Pasadena but it was really late and that neighborhood was incredibly dark. LA neighborhoods are not my thing. It was complete with real mobsters running the show and screaming clearly *questionable* things in nearly unintelligible grammar at guys on the other end of the phone. This was back when a car phone came in a leather bag and still had a cord.

:bow:
Had a standard crust, red sauce, pepperoni, sausage and mushroom.
and
An olive oil, basil, pizza Margherita that I recall we added something to.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 31, 2010)

Lombardi's in NYC. For sure. OMG I want to go get on a train to NYC right now for some. Followed by a (few dozen) Butter Lane Cupcakes. Oh dear me I need to get to the city.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 31, 2010)

RockinFFA said:


> You guys should come to Savastano's! It's owned by the Savastano family and I've been working there since April  The deep dish pizzas are HUGE! :wubu: It's right on the border between Tulsa and Bixby, Oklahoma :eat2:



Man..I wish I had known about this while I lived there...when did it open?


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 31, 2010)

RockinFFA said:


> You guys should come to Savastano's! It's owned by the Savastano family and I've been working there since April  The deep dish pizzas are HUGE! :wubu: It's right on the border between Tulsa and Bixby, Oklahoma :eat2:



Holy crap. That pizza looks worth a 2 hour drive. 


My favorite deep dish is Lou Malnati's in Chicago. Grew up with it and have never found anything remotely close until I found Felix & Oscar's in Des Moines, IA. Damn good pizza.

For thin crust, White Cottage in I *THINK* Itasca or Wood Dale, IL is great. Second is a place called the Tavern in Des Moines, IA. Yum. They make a Bacon Cheeseburger pizza that is TO DIE FOR. Its got cheese, bacon, hamburger and PICKLES. On the pizza! Insanely good.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 1, 2010)

All of these pictures are killing me. I think we need to arrange a pizza tasting tour of the US. Seriously. Let's buy a bus and go


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> All of these pictures are killing me. I think we need to arrange a pizza tasting tour of the US. Seriously. Let's buy a bus and go



Don't tempt me, Goofy. I've put together field trips to baseball stadiums in the past, so this isn't out of the question.

Actually, this can be accomplished to a certain extent in metro areas like Philly, Boston, and NY, who offer diverse styles of pizza. It's not as long a trip, but can be done at a lower cost, and in far less time. I know at least a dozen and a half places in Jersey alone that bake their pizza in different ways, and with different doughs, and other ingredients.

Hmmmmmmmm..........perhaps a post NJ bash event?


----------



## Jeannie (Aug 1, 2010)

RockinFFA said:


> You guys should come to Savastano's! It's owned by the Savastano family and I've been working there since April  The deep dish pizzas are HUGE! :wubu: It's right on the border between Tulsa and Bixby, Oklahoma :eat2:



Your post pulled me out of deep lurk mode! I just had to comment.

I live in South Tulsa and I've had your pizza twice. Pepperoni each time. It's fantastic! Still need to get back for the sausage!!

Great to see someone from the area posting!


----------



## Weeze (Aug 1, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Hazelton is around an hour from me. (Everything in PA is at least an hour from everything else...) I might try that.....good suggestion!



Yeah, Hazelton's where my mom grew up and we have so much family there. The entire area just feels so homey to me


----------



## Tracii (Aug 2, 2010)

Villa Pizza Mattoon I'll. John Arena makes an awesome pie!!


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 2, 2010)

sunnie1653 said:


> My favorite deep dish is Lou Malnati's in Chicago.



I have nothing to add to this thread. Lou Malnati's reigns supreme.


----------

